# TROPOSFERA - Associação Portuguesa de Meteorologia Amadora



## Dan (24 Abr 2014 às 00:32)

Mais informações aqui facebook


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2014 às 00:41)

Inscrições na Associação em breve!
Os interessados em tornar-se sócios, podem contactar-nos desde já através da página do facebook. Daqui a uns dias teremos mais informação disponível e em site próprio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Abr 2014 às 17:55)

Quero tornar-me sócio!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2014 às 20:37)

Gostava de saber mais informações acerca desta associação. Obrigado.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2014 às 22:38)

AndréFrade disse:


> Gostava de saber mais informações acerca desta associação. Obrigado.



É só perguntar!


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2014 às 22:45)

ecobcg disse:


> É só perguntar!



Sendo-se sócio: O que um sócio faz nesta associação ?


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2014 às 22:47)

Mais a sério, podem colocar todas as dúvidas aqui, que tentaremos responder prontamente.

De qualquer das formas, estamos só a ultimar alguns detalhes, para começar a receber inscrições para sócio. Toda a informação será disponibilizada aqui, na página do facebook e numa página da associação a colocar online brevemente.

Contamos com toda esta comunidade para fazer crescer esta associação, que tem muitos objectivos comuns aos membros deste fórum!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2014 às 22:57)

AndréFrade disse:


> Sendo-se sócio: O que um sócio faz nesta associação ?



Como em qualquer associação, os sócios poderão ter um papel activo (é o que se deseja) nas actividades a desenvolver pela associação e que irão de encontro aos objectivos já referidos no início do tópico. Poderão participar nessas actividades, realizar propostas para outras actividades e que estejam de acordo com os estatutos, participar nas eleições, participar e intervir nas Assembleias Gerais, votar e ser eleito para os orgãos sociais, usufruir de quaisquer benefícios que venham a ser concedidos pela associação, etc...


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2014 às 23:18)

E os sócios têm de se deslocar a Lisboa ou é tudo virtual ? Obrigado pelas respostas


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2014 às 23:22)

AndréFrade disse:


> E os sócios têm de se deslocar a Lisboa ou é tudo virtual ? Obrigado pelas respostas



Bem, pontualmente haverá a necessidade de deslocação à nossa sede, em Lisboa, nomeadamente nas Assembleias Gerais... mas de resto, e com os meios de hoje em dia, as tecnologias permitem o contacto online para muitas situações. 

Tentaremos que o facto de sede ser em Lisboa não seja limitativo para os associados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2014 às 20:18)

Antes de mais nada, as minhas felicitações pelo projecto! 

Pelo que apresentam, parece que algo revolucionário está a acontecer no âmbito da meteorologia, principalmente na amadora

Estou ansioso por ver esse site no ar e de me tornar associado desta iniciativa


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jun 2014 às 21:40)

Novidades para muito em breve!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jun 2014 às 23:26)

estava a ver que não


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2014 às 08:01)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> estava a ver que não



Posso estar a falar erradamente, mas tudo isto deve ser um processo bastante complicado e que não depende apenas dos membros que constituem a Troposfera, e não te esqueças que essas pessoas têm trabalho, família, e não vivem só para a Troposfera, portanto não podemos ter pressa das coisas que são feitas por mera vontade das pessoas e de forma voluntária!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2014 às 16:53)

Boa tarde!

É com prazer que anunciamos que já estão abertas as inscrições para associado da Troposfera. Os valores das quotas são extremamente acessíveis e todos os sócios irão beneficiar de descontos e outras regalias nas nossas futuras actividades.

Temos alguns projectos em vista, nomeadamente a criação de uma rede de estações meteorológicas amadoras certificadas, sensibilização da população e nas escolas, colaboração com o IPMA, realização de um primeiro Seminário de Meteorologia Amadora realizado pela Troposfera, entre muitas outras. Estaremos, também, receptivos a sugestões de outras actividades na área da Meteorologia, por parte dos futuros sócios.

Para se inscreverem, podem fazer o download da Ficha de Inscrição em Anexo, ou pedirem-nos uma versão em pdf da mesma, através do nosso email troposfera.apma@gmail.com. Após o seu preenchimento, basta remeterem a digitalização da mesma para o contacto atrás referido, acompanhado do comprovativo de frequência no ensino (caso aplicável), a Ordem de Transferência preenchida (se aplicável), uma foto tipo passe e cópia do documento de identificação. Irão depois receber a nossa resposta, com a aprovação da inscrição e a informação do valor que deverão pagar e que dirá respeito ao valor da jóia + quotas até Dezembro de 2014. 

Neste momento, por razões logísticas, damos preferência ao pagamento por transferência bancária ou por débito directo. Caso apenas possam optar pelo envio de cheque, agradecíamos que referissem esse aspecto quando enviarem a Ficha de Inscrição.

Convidamos, assim, todos os entusiastas, profissionais e amadores com interesse na área da meteorologia e afins, que se associem a nós e contribuam para uma mudança do paradigma da meteorologia em Portugal.

Vamos fazer crescer esta comunidade e contribuir para a Meteorologia em Portugal!


----------



## Lightning (28 Jun 2014 às 15:08)

Para esclarecimento de dúvidas usa-se este tópico certo? Tenho uma dúvida sobre a inscrição...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jun 2014 às 15:24)

Lightning disse:


> Para esclarecimento de dúvidas usa-se este tópico certo? Tenho uma dúvida sobre a inscrição...



Sim, podem colocar aqui as dúvidas que tiverem. Ou usar o nosso email troposfera.apma@gmail.com


----------



## Lightning (28 Jun 2014 às 15:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Sim, podem colocar aqui as dúvidas que tiverem. Ou usar o nosso email troposfera.apma@gmail.com



Obrigado pela atenção  a dúvida é simples, é o seguinte:

Estou a pensar em inscrever-me para a semana. Vou ficar desempregado no dia 15-07... No campo "Profissão" meto logo desempregado ou meto a profissão que ainda exerço? Pergunto porque penso que por uma diferença de 15 dias mais vale colocar logo que vou ficar desempregado, não sei...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jun 2014 às 16:08)

Lightning disse:


> a dúvida é simples, é o seguinte:
> 
> Estou a pensar em inscrever-me para a semana. Vou ficar desempregado no dia 15-07... No campo "Profissão" meto logo desempregado ou meto a profissão que ainda exerço? Pergunto porque penso que por uma diferença de 15 dias mais vale colocar logo que vou ficar desempregado, não sei...



Bem,  penso que seja indiferente. Podes colocar como preferires.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jun 2014 às 12:27)

Notícia sobre a Associação, no jornal Comércio & Notícias de Rio Maior.



> *Portugal tem uma nova associação meteorológica amadora*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2014 às 22:20)




----------



## ecobcg (20 Ago 2014 às 15:57)

Boa tarde!

Temos o prazer de informar que o novo site da Troposfera está já online!

Podem visitar, explorar, divulgar e dar sugestões!

www.troposfera.pt 

Os novos projectos sairão muito em breve!

Aproveitem e associem-se a nós!


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2014 às 18:11)

Investigação, Colaboração, Sensibilização e Criação


----------



## *Dave* (22 Ago 2014 às 23:48)

Agrada-me a parte da criação.... estou bastante interessado em saber mais...

O site não parece estar a responder muito bem... eu não consigo ver pdf's nenhuns .


----------



## CptRena (23 Ago 2014 às 20:30)

*Dave* disse:


> Agrada-me a parte da criação.... estou bastante interessado em saber mais...
> 
> O site não parece estar a responder muito bem... eu não consigo ver pdf's nenhuns .



Olá Dave

Por aqui abro os PDFs sem problemas, na última versão do Chrome e na última do Firefox também, em Lubuntu.


Quanto ao site no geral, não funciona de todo em versões mais antigas do Firefox, mas para quem está actualizado está 5*.

Já agora uma dica. Deviam criar um favicon (favicon.ico) a partir do _logo_ da associação e colocá-lo no directório do tema/modelo (/template/yoo_nite/). Actualmente está a usar o default do Joomla.
Assim como o icon para quem usa iOS (apple_touch_icon.png) também deverá ser criado a partir da imagem do _logo_.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Ago 2014 às 20:45)

Deve ter sido momentâneo... hoje já tudo funciona bem 

Bem... então no fundo a/o TROPOSFERA será o quê?
Uma associação que fará o quê ao certo?

Com o que é que se pode contar nos próximos tempos?


----------



## ecobcg (23 Ago 2014 às 20:56)

CptRena disse:


> Olá Dave
> 
> Já agora uma dica. Deviam criar um favicon (favicon.ico) a partir do _logo_ da associação e colocá-lo no directório do tema/modelo (/template/yoo_nite/). Actualmente está a usar o default do Joomla.
> Assim como o icon para quem usa iOS (apple_touch_icon.png) também deverá ser criado a partir da imagem do _logo_.



Obrigado pela dica!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Ago 2014 às 21:00)

*Dave* disse:


> Deve ter sido momentâneo... hoje já tudo funciona bem
> 
> Bem... então no fundo a/o TROPOSFERA será o quê?
> Uma associação que fará o quê ao certo?
> ...



Bem.. melhor do que explicar aqui, convido-te a ver mais detalhadamente o nosso site e o nosso Plano de Actividades para o que resta deste ano. Se tudo correr bem, serão essas as primeiras actividades a desenvolver...

Acima de tudo, pretendemos que a meteorologia amadora passe a ser vista com outros olhos e de forma mais séria pelo resto da população. Mais actividades se seguirão... claro que a sua complexidade e diversidade irão depender também do número de pessoas que se associarem a nós...


----------



## *Dave* (23 Ago 2014 às 22:12)

OK... muito bem 

Então e como é que os associados podem participar/ajudar a associação?
Os dados recolhidos pelos vários associados como poderão ser validados? E o que será feito com eles?

Acho uma boa iniciativa... não quero que levem a mal todas estas dúvidas


----------



## ecobcg (26 Ago 2014 às 13:52)

A Troposfera tem o prazer de informar que, a convite da NOS Audiovisuais (agradecendo, desde já, o amável convite), irá estar presente na antestreia do filme “Dentro da Tempestade”, a realizar no próximo dia 03 de Setembro, pelas 21h30, nos cinemas NOS Alvaláxia, para uma breve apresentação da nossa Associação bem como dos nossos objectivos e projectos vindouros.

Dessa forma e como fazemos questão que alguns dos nossos fãs e seguidores também possam estar presentes nessa antestreia, iremos lançar durante o dia de amanhã, um passatempo onde serão oferecidos alguns convites duplos para Lisboa (Cinema NOS Alvaláxia) e para o Porto (Cinema NOS Parque Nascente), a quem for mais rápido a responder correctamente a duas questões que serão colocadas.

Mantenham-se atentos e ligados à nossa página…. Preparem-se para entrar "Dentro Da Tempestade"!!

A ExtremAtmosfera e o Meteoalerta também estarão presentes na antestreia em causa, para uma breve apresentação sobre caçadores de tempestades em Portugal! E também lançarão um passatempo amanhã, portanto, podem ligar-se também às respectivas páginas facebook para ganharem convites duplos!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Ago 2014 às 20:40)

Passatempo já a decorrer nas páginas facebook!
Oferta de convites duplos para a antestreia em Lisboa e no Porto!

Troposfera
ExtremAtmosfera
Meteoalerta

Participem!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Ago 2014 às 23:10)

Informamos também que na antestreia acima referida, irá ser realizada uma pequena palestra sobre caçadores de tempestades e meteorologia amadora em Portugal, protagonizada por elementos da ExtremAtmosfera, Meteoalerta e Troposfera. Mais uma oportunidade para darmos a conhecer mais um pouco deste "nosso" mundo...!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Ago 2014 às 15:33)

Ainda temos uns poucos convites disponíveis (no Extrematmosfera e no Meteoalerta) para o Porto!
Se alguém estiver a pensar assistir ao filme, ainda há possibilidades de participarem no passatempo!



ecobcg disse:


> Passatempo já a decorrer nas páginas facebook!
> Oferta de convites duplos para a antestreia em Lisboa e no Porto!
> 
> Troposfera
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (31 Ago 2014 às 23:28)

Passatempo encerrado.
Vencedores anunciados na nossa página facebook.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2014 às 13:08)

*Dave* disse:


> OK... muito bem
> 
> Então e como é que os associados podem participar/ajudar a associação?
> Os dados recolhidos pelos vários associados como poderão ser validados? E o que será feito com eles?
> ...



Boas! Desculpa a demora na resposta, mas os últimos dias têm sido de muito trabalho! 

Como em qualquer associação, os sócios poderão e deverão ter um papel activo (é o que se deseja) nas actividades a desenvolver pela associação e que irão de encontro aos objectivos já referidos no início do tópico. Poderão participar nessas actividades, realizar propostas para outras actividades e que estejam de acordo com os estatutos, participar nas eleições, participar e intervir nas Assembleias Gerais, votar e ser eleito para os orgãos sociais, usufruir de quaisquer benefícios que venham a ser concedidos pela associação, etc...

Depois teremos os projectos que vão avançar, alguns já este ano, e para os quais gostaríamos de contar com todos os interessados. Uma das questões que mencionas, relativa às estações e respectivos dados e validação, enquadra-se na futura rede de estações "certificadas", ou seja, pretenderemos criar um procedimento de verificação das estações interessadas, nomeadamente a instalação de acordo com os parâmetros do IPMA e OMM, de forma a termos uma rede de estações o mais fidedignas possível. Mas aprofundaremos este tema em breve.

De resto, gostávamos, mais uma vez, de sensibilizar todos os membros deste fórum, para o interesse em se poderem associar a nós. Pretendemos tornar os "meteorologistas" amadores mais credíveis e com um maior peso de intervenção na sociedade,  a partir dos projectos que temos em mente, estando, também receptivos a novas ideias e contributos de todos. 

Para além disso, teremos também algumas actividades interessantes e que poderão suscitar o interesse de muitos de vós (Workshop de Fotografia, Concurso Fotográfico, ...), e obviamente, os associados terão alguns benefícios nessas mesmas actividades.

Vá, percam a vergonha, consultem a nossa página , tirem as dúvidas que necessitarem e associem-se a nós, ajudem-nos a poder ter um maior peso e intervenção na sociedade.

Informo, também, que muito em breve, teremos novidades muito interessantes e relativas a um projecto que será pioneiro em Portugal!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2014 às 22:49)

Boa noite,

A Troposfera tem andado particularmente ocupada nos últimos dias, em que conjuntamente com a Extrematmosfera e Meteoalerta, e a convite da NOS Lusomundo, tivemos algumas entrevistas, no âmbito da promoção do filme "Dentro da Tempestade".

Ontem estivemos presentes no programa Prova Oral, na Antena 3.





Para quem não teve a oportunidade de ouvir, fica aqui o link:

Link Oficial: http://rsspod.rtp.pt/podcasts/at3/1409/3173392_164255-1409041856.mp3

À noite, marcamos também presença na antestreia do filme, onde fizemos uma apresentação da realidade portuguesa dos caçadores de tempestades e também uma breve apresentação da Associação.






Esta tarde a presença foi no Curto-Circuito, novamente com o tema doa caçadores de tempestades em foco, mas onde também falamos da nossa Associação.






Assim que possível, colocaremos o link do video do Curto-Circuito.

Durante o dia de hoje passou nos noticiários da Rádio Comercial e da M80, uma pequena entrevista também com os mesmos elementos.

A Troposfera começa, assim, a marcar a sua presença nos media e a ser divulgada à população. Aproveitem e associem-se também a nós, de forma a crescermos cada vez mais e a podermos realizar as actividades que temos em mente! A vossa colaboração será muito importante.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Set 2014 às 20:52)

Fica aqui o link do video da nossa presença no Curto Circuito, da SicRadical. 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=561917860580511&set=vb.502352399870391&type=2&theater


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2014 às 20:01)

Boa Noite

Se eu me tornar sócio da troposfera, poderei participar na atividade Tornado Tour 2015?


----------



## ecobcg (25 Set 2014 às 00:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Se eu me tornar sócio da troposfera, poderei participar na atividade Tornado Tour 2015?



O projecto em causa não vai ser propriamente um passeio para ver as tempestades nem uma brincadeira de miúdos. 
Será um projecto muito mais complexo, com muita responsabilidade e com muita logística associada e com um objectivo final muito mais amplo que a simples ida aos EUA.
Há uma equipa responsável pelo projecto, e cujos elementos estarão nos EUA. Não haverá possibilidade, nem é esse o objectivo, de levar mais pessoas, ainda que sócias, connosco.

Quem sabe se no futuro, se possa organizar algo mais abrangente.

Claro que para isso é preciso que os chamados "meteorologistas" amadores e membros deste fórum, que tanto apregoam o interesse na meteorologia, se interessem em participar e colaborar nas restantes actividades (e tanto há para fazer) da associação, ajudando-a a crescer a tornar-se uma entidade importante no panorama nacional.

Aproveito para informar que possivelmente já neste fim-de-semana será divulgada a informação completa sobre o projecto em causa.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2014 às 00:00)

*WORKSHOP DE FOTOGRAFIA METEOROLÓGICA*
Fenómenos Atmosféricos. Aprenda a captar a sua essência!

Desde os primórdios dos tempos que os fenómenos atmosféricos maravilham os humanos. De manifestações dos Deuses, a castigos celestiais, várias têm sido as explicações para estes mistérios com origem nos céus, permanecendo, no entanto, a “magia” subjacente à observação directa destes fenómenos, em que todo o poder da atmosfera é revelado aos olhos de quem os observa.

Dessa forma, assiste-se, hoje em dia, a um cada vez maior número de pessoas a tentarem capturar esses momentos em fotografia, como se tem comprovado nestes últimos dias, em que a atmosfera nos tem presenteado com belíssimos espectáculos nos céus, os quais foram amplamente captados e divulgados nas redes sociais.

Com esse facto em mente, a Troposfera lança agora um primeiro Workshop de Fotografia Meteorológica, com o objectivo de proporcionar aos interessados os conhecimentos necessários para captar da melhor forma a essência dos fenómenos atmosféricos.

Este workshop irá realizar-se nos próximos dias 24 a 26 de Outubro, em plena Torre, na Serra da Estrela, com toda a parte teórica e prática a cargo de Rui David, fotógrafo nacional já muito conhecido e também experiente formador na área.

Convidamos, assim, todos os interessados em fotografia e em fenómenos atmosféricos, a consultar a nossa página em http://troposfera.pt/index.php/actividades/workshop , onde estão presentes todas as informações detalhadas sobre o Workshop bem como o respectivo formulário de inscrição.

Juntem-se a nós e vamos todos captar a essência dos fenómenos atmosféricos!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2014 às 01:38)

E temos o prazer de anunciar que a Troposfera tem mais um projecto a decorrer:

​
*"No Caminho dos Tornados"*

*…uma equipa portuguesa...*

*…uma aventura imperdível...*

*…uma nova realidade!*​
No seguimento da recente criação da Troposfera – Associação Portuguesa de Meteorologia Amadora e dos objectivos definidos pela mesma, uma das actividades de destaque que será desenvolvida será a produção, em 2015, do documentário “_No Caminho dos Tornados_”, constituído por 10 a 12 episódios e filmado integralmente no conhecido “Corredor dos Tornados” nos Estados Unidos, o local onde ocorrem os eventos meteorológicos mais intensos e em maior quantidade do planeta - os tornados. Será um documentário pioneiro em Portugal e onde se tentará conhecer as especificidades meteorológicas daquela zona e efectuar uma comparação com a realidade portuguesa, tentando perceber o que se poderá fazer em Portugal, de forma a melhorar as previsões e a prevenção da população para este tipo de situações.

Dessa forma, necessitamos angariar 15.000€ para cobrir os custos inerentes à realização deste projecto pioneiro, onde se incluem os custos de equipamento, viagens, estadia, combustível, deslocações e pós-produção. Caso contrário, não conseguiremos colocar em prática aquilo que nos poderá ajudar a conhecer e perceber melhor este tipo de fenómenos meteorológicos, permitindo-nos, depois, transpor todo esse conhecimento para a realidade portuguesa. Para isso, contamos com a ajuda daqueles que serão certamente os nossos maiores apoiantes, todos vocês, entusiastas da meteorologia, para o que solicitamos que contribuam para o mesmo. Em troca, para além do prazer em contribuírem para a realização do documentário, iremos oferecer algumas recompensas a todos os nossos apoiantes, desde fotografias em pleno “Corredor dos Tornados” autografadas pela equipa, T-Shirts do projecto e até à participação numa futura caçada de uma tempestade, a realizar com a equipa em Portugal. O vosso contributo será extremamente importante para nos ajudar a realizar este nosso sonho e o qual poderá vir a ser também *um* *marco importante para a meteorologia em Portugal, ajudando a compreender melhor estes fenómenos e a planear, conjuntamente com as entidades oficiais responsáveis, novos procedimentos a adoptar em Portugal, com vista a uma cada vez melhor protecção da população.*

Ajudem-nos, contribuindo e/ou divulgando o projecto! Obrigado!


Podem consultar todas as informações em detalhe sobre o projecto e de como contribuir, na nossa página em www.troposfera.pt ou directamente na página da Campanha crowdfunding em http://igg.me/at/caminhodostornados/x/8374744


----------



## ecobcg (30 Set 2014 às 09:51)

As inscrições estão a decorrer e são limitadas a 10 pessoas! Não deixem passar muito tempo, senão arriscam-se a não ter lugar!
Gostaríamos de ver os fotógrafos deste fórum a participar no Workshop! Será uma boa oportunidade para actualizar e fortalecer conhecimentos fotográficos, e num tema que todos gostamos, a meteorologia! Vamos lá!  



ecobcg disse:


> *WORKSHOP DE FOTOGRAFIA METEOROLÓGICA*
> Fenómenos Atmosféricos. Aprenda a captar a sua essência!
> 
> Desde os primórdios dos tempos que os fenómenos atmosféricos maravilham os humanos. De manifestações dos Deuses, a castigos celestiais, várias têm sido as explicações para estes mistérios com origem nos céus, permanecendo, no entanto, a “magia” subjacente à observação directa destes fenómenos, em que todo o poder da atmosfera é revelado aos olhos de quem os observa.
> ...


----------



## vagas (30 Set 2014 às 21:23)

Gostaria muito de ir mas infelizmente estou a trabalhar, mas mais tarde bem que poderiam fazer de novo a mesma iniciativa...
Cumprimentos


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Set 2014 às 21:38)

Parabéns pela reportagem, assim vão conseguir com que o vosso projecto se realize. Melhor publicidade que isto não há.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2014 às 21:41)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parabéns pela reportagem, assim vão conseguir com que o vosso projecto se realize. Melhor publicidade que isto não há.



Sim, melhor publicidade não há, mas se a RTP fosse mais amiga, podia passar a reportagem amanhã, que hoje estava a dar o jogo na TVI.

Mas pronto, um membro aqui do fórum avisou-me que estava a passar a reportagem e eu mudei logo, vi parte dela mas quando conseguir vou vê-la toda


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2014 às 09:22)

Bom dia,

Gostaria de convidar todos a ler o seguinte artigo:



> *Cinco portugueses querem “caçar tornados” nos EUA e você pode ajudá-los a cumprir o sonho*
> 
> Cinco jovens meteorologistas amadores portugueses querem ir “caçar tornados” na famosa “tornado alley”, no centro dos Estados Unidos da América, em Maio do próximo ano. Para isso, o grupo precisa de 15 mil euros, tendo lançado no domingo uma operação de _crowdfunding_ na internet, para que todos possam ajudá-los a cumprir esse sonho.
> 
> continua...



Podem ver o Artigo completo (é ainda extenso), aqui http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2014/10...-eua-e-voce-pode-ajuda-los-a-cumprir-o-sonho/


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2014 às 16:05)

É com a maior satisfação que reparei hoje que o Radar do IPMA já tem a escala vertical, depois de varios anos sem essa informação,agora já podemos ver os  perfis verticais da reflectividade a uma escala que serve e muito para compreender a intensidade e profundidade dos processos convectivos.

Suponho que esta alteração é fruto do dialogo establecido entre a Troposfera e o IPMA, nomeadamente aquando do evento de formação para OMV, e estou bastante confiante por ver os primeiros frutos a nascer da "nossa" associação.

Sem duvida que isto será um marco importante para que venham a ocorrer mais inscrições!

Parabens!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Out 2014 às 00:10)

Temos o prazer de anunciar que o nosso projecto "No Caminho dos Tornados" estabeleceu uma importante parceria com uma das equipas mais conhecidas de "stormchasers" americanos, os Tornado Titans. Para além da ajuda na divulgação, iremos ter o prazer de os entrevistar e de realizar, possivelmente, 2 ou 3 dias a "caçar tempestades" em conjunto nos EUA. Será uma oportunidade, sem dúvida, muito didáctica e única e onde iremos aprender muito! 

No entanto, para que tudo se concretize, não se esqueçam de nos apoiar, nem que seja com um pequeno contributo! Muitos pequenos contributos certamente nos farão chegar ao objectivo final!

Podem contribuir em:
http://igg.me/at/caminhodostornados/x/8374744

Mais informações aqui:
http://troposfera.pt/index.php/actividades/crowdfunding

OBRIGADO!​


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2014 às 12:23)

Bons dias,

Só para relembrar que as inscrições para o Workshop ainda estão a decorrer e terminam já no próximo dia 20.
Para os interessados em participar, ainda vão a tempo de se inscrever!
Uma bela oportunidade para os fotógrafos aqui do fórum poderem juntar-se a nós e passar um belo fim-de-semana na Serra da Estrela!
Vamos, inscrevam-se!




ecobcg disse:


> *WORKSHOP DE FOTOGRAFIA METEOROLÓGICA*
> Fenómenos Atmosféricos. Aprenda a captar a sua essência!
> 
> Desde os primórdios dos tempos que os fenómenos atmosféricos maravilham os humanos. De manifestações dos Deuses, a castigos celestiais, várias têm sido as explicações para estes mistérios com origem nos céus, permanecendo, no entanto, a “magia” subjacente à observação directa destes fenómenos, em que todo o poder da atmosfera é revelado aos olhos de quem os observa.
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2014 às 23:05)

Temos o prazer de anunciar a realização do *1.º Concurso de Fotografia Meteorológica da Troposfera!*

Se gostas de fotografar os céus e a beleza dos fenómenos atmosféricos, este concurso é para ti!

Submissão de fotos entre 01 de Novembro e 15 de Dezembro.

Informações e Regulamento aqui:
http://troposfera.pt/index.php/actividades/concurso-foto


----------



## CptRena (1 Nov 2014 às 13:26)

Não sei se já é do conhecimento dos administradores, mas de qualquer maneira:
Venho reportar que o website da troposfera se encontra down. Problema com o acesso à DB

"Database connection error (1): The MySQL adapter 'mysqli' is not available."


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2014 às 20:07)

CptRena disse:


> Não sei se já é do conhecimento dos administradores, mas de qualquer maneira:
> Venho reportar que o website da troposfera se encontra down. Problema com o acesso à DB
> 
> "Database connection error (1): The MySQL adapter 'mysqli' is not available."



Boa noite.
Sim, houve uma alteração dos servidores, à qual fomos alheios, e está neste momento em fase de propagação dos DNS...
Contamos que em breve esteja online outra vez.

entretanto, já colocamos o Regulamento do Concurso na nossa página do facebook.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2014 às 15:17)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite.
> Sim, houve uma alteração dos servidores, à qual fomos alheios, e está neste momento em fase de propagação dos DNS...
> Contamos que em breve esteja online outra vez.
> 
> entretanto, já colocamos o Regulamento do Concurso na nossa página do facebook.



Site online novamente!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Nov 2014 às 11:00)

Entrevista na Rádio Universitária do Algarve.
Uma conversa interessante sobre meteorologia, tempestades e sobre a Troposfera!
A não perder! 

Podem ouvir aqui:


----------



## ecobcg (7 Nov 2014 às 16:44)

Aos fotógrafos (e não só) do fórum, não se esqueçam que a submissão das fotos para o concurso está a decorrer. 



ecobcg disse:


> Temos o prazer de anunciar a realização do *1.º Concurso de Fotografia Meteorológica da Troposfera!*
> 
> Se gostas de fotografar os céus e a beleza dos fenómenos atmosféricos, este concurso é para ti!
> 
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (13 Nov 2014 às 09:42)

E ontem à noite foi assim! 
Para quem não teve oportunidade de ver o programa, o mesmo passa em repetição esta tarde às 18h55, no canal 15.


----------



## actioman (13 Nov 2014 às 12:39)

Para quem não tider canal Q, que é exclusivo do meo, aqui fica: 

É a Vida Alvim (1ª parte)

É a Vida Alvim (2ª parte)

É a Vida Alvim (3ª parte)

Parabéns ao Bruno e ao Artur! E que grande honra poder estar com o nosso Carlos Lopes! 

Abraço!


----------



## ecobcg (13 Nov 2014 às 12:47)

actioman disse:


> Para quem não tider canal Q, que é exclusivo do meo, aqui fica:
> 
> É a Vida Alvim (1ª parte)
> 
> ...



Quase que me enganaste.. ehehe... pensei que de alguma forma tinhas conseguido gravar  programa todo! 
A ver se o conseguimos arranjar...

E o canal Q não é exclusivo do MEO... A NOS também o tem...


----------



## actioman (13 Nov 2014 às 13:06)

Upsss nem reparei que eram apenas excertos! sorry. 
Nesse caso também fui enganado!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Nov 2014 às 00:38)

Última oportunidade de contribuir antes de irem dormir... faltam apenas 8 horas para a campanha encerrar... vá lá... quem ainda não o fez, toca a fazer um pequeno donativo! 
http://igg.me/at/caminhodostornados/x




ecobcg disse:


> Temos o prazer de anunciar que o nosso projecto "No Caminho dos Tornados" estabeleceu uma importante parceria com uma das equipas mais conhecidas de "stormchasers" americanos, os Tornado Titans. Para além da ajuda na divulgação, iremos ter o prazer de os entrevistar e de realizar, possivelmente, 2 ou 3 dias a "caçar tempestades" em conjunto nos EUA. Será uma oportunidade, sem dúvida, muito didáctica e única e onde iremos aprender muito!
> 
> No entanto, para que tudo se concretize, não se esqueçam de nos apoiar, nem que seja com um pequeno contributo! Muitos pequenos contributos certamente nos farão chegar ao objectivo final!
> 
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2014 às 23:06)

Depois de tantas fotos boas que têm aparecido no fórum nos últimos dias, não se esqueçam que estão a decorrer as inscrições para o *1.º Concurso de Fotografia Meteorológica da Troposfera! *Toca a participar! **



ecobcg disse:


> Temos o prazer de anunciar a realização do *1.º Concurso de Fotografia Meteorológica da Troposfera!*
> 
> Se gostas de fotografar os céus e a beleza dos fenómenos atmosféricos, este concurso é para ti!
> 
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2014 às 23:41)

Termina amanhã o prazo para a submissão das fotos para o nosso 1.º Concurso de Fotografia Meteo.
Participem! 
http://troposfera.pt/index.php/actividades/concurso-foto


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mai 2015 às 19:00)

Boa tarde,

A tão aguardada data está a aproximar-se rapidamente! Daqui a 5 dias estaremos então de partida para aquele que será um grande projecto e também uma grande aventura! Durante 3 semanas percorreremos os caminhos que a atmosfera nos indicar, em busca de novos conhecimentos, novos contactos e novas imagens do poder imenso da atmosfera!

Os últimos preparativos correm a todo o gás e toda a logística está praticamente organizada.

Aproveitamos, também, para informar a todos, que nos poderão seguir diariamente em várias plataformas online.

Nos dias de tempestades, contamos disponibilizar imagens em directo para todos nos poderem acompanhar, através do conhecido siteTVNWeather.com. Basta acederem ao nosso site www.troposfera.pt ou em https://tvnweather.com/live e procurarem pelo chaser Troposfera.

Contamos também ir colocando, sempre que possível, novas informações do nosso dia-a-dia aqui  nossa página do facebook.

Podem também acompanhar-nos no twitter, seguindo-nos em @TroposferaAPMA

Se surgirem mais novidades, actualizaremos esta informação.

Acompanhem-nos!
Obrigado!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (3 Mai 2015 às 20:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A tão aguardada data está a aproximar-se rapidamente! Daqui a 5 dias [...]



O que dizer num momento destes? Apenas e só os habituais votos da melhor sorte nesta épica viagem! Aproveitem esta oportunidade excecional e, claro, cá estarei a acompanhar-vos atentamente!

Um grande abraço e tudo de bom!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mai 2015 às 09:16)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> O que dizer num momento destes? Apenas e só os habituais votos da melhor sorte nesta épica viagem! Aproveitem esta oportunidade excecional e, claro, cá estarei a acompanhar-vos atentamente!
> 
> Um grande abraço e tudo de bom!




Obrigado!


----------



## actioman (4 Mai 2015 às 23:31)

Aqui ficam também os meus votos de boas caçadas! 

Que tudo vos corra de feição e que consigam realmente que seja épico! Grandes e únicos registos sem descurarem a segurança! 
Cá estarei igualmente a seguir-vos com toda a atenção e admiração!

Um grande abraço aqui desde este final do Alentejo quase Espanha!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2015 às 10:07)

Boa sorte nesta grande aventura,que corra tudo pelo melhor, a malta estará por cá acompanhar.
Faço ideia a ansiedade que por aí vai, força no projecto.

Cumprimentos


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mai 2015 às 21:33)

Obrigado pessoal!
Não vemos a hora de abalar....!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mai 2015 às 21:39)

Só resta desejar uma grande sorte para o grupo e muita acção, respeitando sempre a distância mínima de segurança! 

Quando partem? Talvez consiga ir ao aeroporto registar a vossa partida


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mai 2015 às 21:42)

É já este Sábado! Logo de manhã bem cedo!



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Só resta desejar uma grande sorte para o grupo e muita acção, respeitando sempre a distância mínima de segurança!
> 
> Quando partem? Talvez consiga ir ao aeroporto registar a vossa partida


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mai 2015 às 21:50)

ecobcg disse:


> É já este Sábado! Logo de manhã bem cedo!



Se fosse sexta ainda dava, mas Sábado tenho um acampamento 

Se me disserem o nº do voo (por MP será melhor) posso pedir num grupo de spotters a ver se alguém pode ir lá fazer isso por mim


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mai 2015 às 23:46)

O dia aproxima-se, meus caros.  Só posso desejar uma excelente sorte para vocês para lá do nosso "pequeno" Oceano, para saciar a meteolouquisse com algo único na vída, mas com segurança, eheh.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2015 às 23:58)

Está quase!  Façam boa viagem e aproveitem. Mantenham-nos a par do que se vai passando por lá.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2015 às 11:13)

Um pequeno "teaser" do nosso documentário "No Caminho dos Tornados", cuja edição está a decorrer a todo o vapor....

Brevemente... num "cinema" perto de si...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Out 2015 às 11:25)

Ai aqueles raios, que perigo!  
Mais, queremos ver mais!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2015 às 11:29)

Maravilha! Que aperitivo!
Aguardamos pelo resto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2015 às 11:43)

Uma pessoa ao ver isto fica logo com vontade de lá ir! 

Pode ser que sirva de incentivo a futuras expedições até lá 

Aguardamos todos por esse vídeo final, continuação de um bom trabalho


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2015 às 17:53)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários! 
Acho que ainda temos mais algumas imagens para partilhar... É só mais um bocadinho de paciência... Ehehe


----------



## Teles (25 Jan 2016 às 00:00)

O segundo episódio já está disponível :

http://troposfera.pt/index.php/no-caminho-dos-tornados/episodios

Obrigado por  ter visto


----------



## criz0r (26 Jun 2017 às 01:29)

Pessoal, o que se passa com o site da Troposfera, alguém sabe?


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jun 2017 às 09:08)

criz0r disse:


> Pessoal, o que se passa com o site da Troposfera, alguém sabe?



Bons dias.

Situação resolvida...


----------



## criz0r (26 Jun 2017 às 09:56)

Obrigado @ecobcg ! Estava a estranhar quase 3 dias em baixo


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jun 2017 às 09:58)

criz0r disse:


> Obrigado @ecobcg ! Estava a estranhar quase 3 dias em baixo



 Um pequeno problema... que depois ocorre sempre ao fim-de-semana.. eheh. Mas já está resolvido.  Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jun 2017 às 10:04)

ecobcg disse:


> Um pequeno problema... que depois ocorre sempre ao fim-de-semana.. eheh. Mas já está resolvido.  Obrigado pela atenção.



Sempre ás ordens! Eu é que agradeço a prontidão


----------

